# Screen Resolution GPO



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

Is it possible to force an 800x600 screen resolution in an GPO? I either missed it when I was setting up the GPO's or it wasn't there. Anyone have an idea? Or a place to find the script to import into the GPO's?
I'm running Server 2003 with XP Pro w SP2 workstations.


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

Bump...


----------



## ecrocombe (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello scottcamp
Well im not sure if this solution would suit your environment or not but as you most likely already know you can lockdown the display settings of your computers this would obviously be done after you set the screen resolution.
I did a little searching my self and could not find any custom ADM templates that allow the customization of the resolution.:4-dontkno

please let me know how you go. 

Ed

P.S. hope you dont have alot of workstations:grin:


----------



## loesch8102 (Jun 9, 2007)

You may be able to create a VB script that does this and then apply that as a login script? After a quick search it looks like it might be a pain though.


----------

